# Christina Aguilera @ GQ-Scans [x5] + HQ Update!



## Driver (16 Mai 2006)

*leider nur LQ​*


 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Antibus (16 Mai 2006)

Schade, dass die Quali nicht so gut ist. Die Bilder sehen hammer aus. Ich werd mich heute Abend noch mal auf die Suche nach HQP von diesem Photoshoot machen.


----------



## Driver (16 Mai 2006)

das wäre klasse von dir. 

gruß


----------



## Antibus (16 Mai 2006)

So, hab sie dann doch früher gefunden, als ich gedacht hatte. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Ok, also die Bilder wurden doch nicht hochskaliert. Es kam mir nur so vor, weil ein paar Fotos an manchen Stellen Treppenartefakte aufweisen. Sry. 
Also die beste Quali ist es noch nicht, aber schon etwas besser.


----------



## Driver (16 Mai 2006)

spitzenmäßig Antibus!
vielen dank für deine mühe


----------



## Muli (16 Mai 2006)

Ihr beiden seit ja schneller als die Polizei erlaubt 

Vielen Dank an euch!


----------



## Driver (19 Mai 2006)

*Christina Aguilera HQ´s*

*Endlich habe ich die HQ´s gefunden. Viel Spass damit ...​*


 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Antibus (19 Mai 2006)

Absolut klasse von dir. Vielen dank fürs sharen Dviver.


----------



## Muli (19 Mai 2006)

Schließe mich an! Astreine Arbeit *schulterklopf*


----------



## freeman111 (31 Mai 2006)

man man die is ja mal wieder der Oberhammer mit den Kurven, danke euch für die Bilder


----------



## philazn (1 Juni 2006)

zum anbeißen


----------



## Blinder Io (1 Juni 2006)

Aaaaa, herrlich, die such ich schon ne Weile in HQ ...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Samson22k (1 Juni 2006)

Immer wieder nett die christina anzuschauen. Danke dafür


----------



## bupa28 (2 Juni 2006)

danke, danke und nochmals danke !!!!!!


----------



## Bozzimacco (5 Juni 2006)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## subdiv (10 Juni 2006)

Sie ist wirklich hammergeil! Danke!


----------



## stevelazybones (31 Aug. 2008)

Love her


----------



## romanderl (26 März 2009)

ich liebe Xtina!!!


----------



## Hund18 (26 März 2009)

Heiß!


----------

